# Lotsa Salmon bellies and collars



## cmayna (Jul 9, 2016)

A bunch of us have chartered one of our favorite Salmon boats for tomorrow, so I thought I'd better smoke some of my collective Salmon bellies and collars pieces.  Here we are after brining the salmon for 5 hours in my simple dry brine of Dk brown sugar over non iodized salt in a 4/1 ratio.







In the smoker we go:






The mailbox mod is so awesome.






Finished product






Yummy collars





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 9, 2016)

Love using the smoked collar meat for smoked salmon chowder! 

Points!


----------



## cmayna (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes, I have used the collars for chowder as well, but this time using them for snacks on the boat seemed most appropriate.  Very yummy!  Thanks for the points.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## cmayna (Jul 10, 2016)

My wife moments ago bringing in more belly and collars......







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 10, 2016)

cmayna said:


> My wife moments ago bringing in more belly and collars......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Nice catch!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 10, 2016)

What's the name of the boat again Craig?


----------



## cmayna (Jul 11, 2016)

Hog Heaven Sportfishing of Sausalito, CA.  For you Facebook book creatures,,,,,,,https://www.facebook.com/Hog-Heaven-Sportfishing-317705901577401/    You'll find lots of pics.


----------



## disco (Jul 21, 2016)

Super salmon as usual!

Congratulations to the Mrs on the great catch.

Disco


----------



## cmayna (Jul 21, 2016)

Disco said:


> Super salmon as usual!
> 
> Congratulations to the Mrs on the great catch.
> 
> Disco


That's what I said to her on our wedding day


----------

